# Need a man's opinion!



## jenny5757 (Nov 13, 2011)

He just got divorced a few months ago, has one kid, and just moved into his first house. He tells me all the time that I caught him off guard, he wasn't expecting to find someone that fast, and he makes references to "when we're living together, when our kids..." etc. but I can tell he's not as into me as I am about him yet. He also said that he wants to wait to have sex because he doesn't want to rush things. That's all fine, but then what's with all the future talk?

He also gets worried that some other guy is going to come along in the meantime. I get the feeling he's more afraid of losing me to someone else than to losing me period.

A few months ago I told him that we should cool it for a while to see if he's ready for a relationship. He said he was crazy about me and asked "Do you really want to know how I feel about you?" I said no because I didn't know if I should believe it at that point. He eventually agreed, but he started asking me out on dates immediately after and then we just started dating again. I gave him a chance to get out, so why didn't he take it? I'm not sure what to do at this point? Give him time, end it completely... Any advice you could give would be great. Thanks


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

duplicate post


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Dating a divorced man-need advice!*

Do not under any circumstances, even contemplate, anything serious with this guy
1st you are a rebound for him
2nd--you are the proof to him, that he still has whatever, he thinks he has
3rd, why did he get divorced in the 1st place---find out the whole and complete story, and not from him---he will slant toward himself
4th---you will always be 2nd fiddle to his kid
5th---you just may be stuck with his ex, in your life also

Don't do anything more than date, and keep him at arms length for a good period of time---you really know NOTHING about him


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Dating a divorced man-need advice!*

*4th---you will always be 2nd fiddle to his kid
5th---you just may be stuck with his ex, in your life also*

Kids are forever.... so are the kids' moms! Not necessarily a bad thing tho. Just date him.... take your time, there is no hurry. You can learn alot by how he talks about his ex, and how he talks to his kids.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

jenny5757 said:


> He just got divorced a few months ago, has one kid, and just moved into his first house. He tells me all the time that I caught him off guard, he wasn't expecting to find someone that fast, and he makes references to "when we're living together, when our kids..." etc. but I can tell he's not as into me as I am about him yet. He also said that he wants to wait to have sex because he doesn't want to rush things. That's all fine, but then what's with all the future talk?
> 
> He also gets worried that some other guy is going to come along in the meantime. I get the feeling he's more afraid of losing me to someone else than to losing me period.
> 
> A few months ago I told him that we should cool it for a while to see if he's ready for a relationship. He said he was crazy about me and asked "Do you really want to know how I feel about you?" I said no because I didn't know if I should believe it at that point. He eventually agreed, but he started asking me out on dates immediately after and then we just started dating again. I gave him a chance to get out, so why didn't he take it? I'm not sure what to do at this point? Give him time, end it completely... Any advice you could give would be great. Thanks


He needs time to heal and get his head on straight.

Do him a favor and walk away. Tell him to call you in six months - and you can see how things to then.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice guy hit it on the head. 

I agree...I have seen allot of rebound relationships fail. You and he may be very very compatible but, i cannot help but, feel he may be looking for miss right now rather that miss/mrs right.


----------

